# Slow as LAN transfer rate



## white_crystal14 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok... If you look in my system specs, you'll notice i dont have the greatest computer. 
But whenever soemone dumps/leeches stuff of my computer it goes really slow.
Mussels has had a look at it, Tried almost everything... And the best we can do is get it to speed up a little.

Here is what we have tried:
Reformatted and installed XP
Put a gigabit PCI card in/made it slower
New harddrive/partitions and installed vista
Swapped Lan cables

I dont know about the rest, If you think you know how to fix this issue post here.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 22, 2008)

might just be the network/router or possibily its just your cpu/ram/etc depending on the speed and what not.


----------



## white_crystal14 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Evil*

Ive ran my computer on  a few switches and they still run like ****.


----------



## xu^ (Oct 22, 2008)

id say Vista tbh

mines exactly the same ,a max of about 7mb/s copy large files over my network,strangely tho if i use 1 of my xp based PC's then send it from there to the vista pc i get 11mb/s but only 7mb/s the other way around.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 22, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> id say Vista tbh
> 
> mines exactly the same ,a max of about 7mb/s copy large files over my network,strangely tho if i use 1 of my xp based PC's then send it from there to the vista pc i get 11mb/s but only 7mb/s the other way around.



hmm interesting.. i wonder if thats the answer and solution? 

maybe you want to test the speeds on windows and then on ubuntu live.


----------



## white_crystal14 (Oct 22, 2008)

The transfer speed is faster after i installed vista.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 22, 2008)

I get no transfer speed problems with vista.

Try something like this:

http://www.absolutefuturity.com/BBMonitor/Lan Speed Test.htm

See what you get.


----------



## xu^ (Oct 22, 2008)

[page load error] have tried multiple times and no luck getting on that site ,cant even get on http://www.absolutefuturity.com


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2008)

good post, i forgot to make this thread for you.

To re-iterate what she said with a few extra facts.

1. Original setup was XP and onboard 100Mb lan. Transfer speed was 3MB/s average.
2. Second setup was vista + PCI gigabit card. Speed was ~500KB/s
3. Vista w/ onboard lan, max speed is 5-6MB/s

We have changed switches, cables, OS, drivers, and network cards. I seriously cant think of anything else.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 22, 2008)

You  might want to define slow, and tell us what kind of "leeching". ie is it Windows file sharing? Is it FTP? Some other application? Does the issue exist in other applications as well? Any network devices in between? Siwtch/hub? Collisions? etc


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 22, 2008)

It could be as simple as bad cables betwen the router and the PC.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 22, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> It could be as simple as bad cables betwen the router and the PC.



Perhaps.



white_crystal14 said:


> Swapped Lan cables


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 22, 2008)

If the onboard is 10/100, 5-6MB/s isnt all that slow. My old setup with my old router (10/100) peaked at around 9MB/s.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 22, 2008)

if mussels try first that mean there is no much idea's but there is maybe somethings like
did you use ftp cables or utp and what about rg's is it good
sometimes pci lan do some problems so try other driver for lan


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 22, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> if mussels try first that mean there is no much idea's but there is maybe somethings like
> did you use ftp cables or utp and what about rg's is it good
> sometimes pci lan do some problems so try other driver for lan



Unless they put the cable through a microwave and/or are extremely long (nearing the 100M limit) there isn't much difference between ftp and utp on 100Mbit networks. Getting around 10MB/s should be healthy.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 22, 2008)

You can try this and if don't do it for ya, you can turn it back on. It may go a little faster, but I don't think it will hit light speed...

Start >> Control Panel >> Programs and Features 

Click on " Turn windows features on or off" on the left side of the panel

Takes a sec to load all the features

Uncheck "Remote Differential Compression"

And here is an explanation of it.  http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa372948.aspx


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 22, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> sometimes pci lan do some problems so try other driver for lan



try turning off the onboard LAN in BIOS


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2008)

1freedude said:


> try turning off the onboard LAN in BIOS


Tried that initially, when i had only the gigabit card.




95Viper said:


> You can try this and if don't do it for ya, you can turn it back on. It may go a little faster, but I don't think it will hit light speed...
> 
> Start >> Control Panel >> Programs and Features
> Click on " Turn windows features on or off" on the left side of the panel
> ...



I've tried that before with success, however we had this problem in XP as well as vista, and XP doesnt have remote differential compression. It might be worth a try anyway.

A few others in this thread need to read posts, as we DID swap lan cables, and all were under 5 meters long.

Pinchy: other systems on that network with 100Mb cards get 9-10MB/s flat. She has a 610i chipset (not 410i, that was a typo) with an Nvidia network card. I dont think its that weak, that 5MB/s is its best.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2008)

What is the CPU utilization like while transfering?  Maybe the NIC is using so much CPU that the Celeron can't handle it, though I doubt that is the case, it is worth a look.

Also, have you disabled all firewalls, including the one installed with the nVidia chipset drivers(if you chose to install it)?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> What is the CPU utilization like while transfering?  Maybe the NIC is using so much CPU that the Celeron can't handle it, though I doubt that is the case, it is worth a look.
> 
> Also, have you disabled all firewalls, including the one installed with the nVidia chipset drivers(if you chose to install it)?



All firewalls are off. XP/vistsa/kaspersky (which was installed after initial tests only).

We didnt install the bonus NV things, god those are terrible.


CPU usage isnt showing to be high in task manager - but that was our conclusion in the end as well. Unfortunately, the only way to find out if its the CPU or not is to buy one - and thats proving harder than it should be, to get CPU's for around $50-$75 au


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 22, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Pinchy: other systems on that network with 100Mb cards get 9-10MB/s flat. She has a 610i chipset (not 410i, that was a typo) with an Nvidia network card. I dont think its that weak, that 5MB/s is its best.



Yeah 5MB/s is pretty weak. I know mine used to average at around 8MB/s and as I said top out at like 9, but thats because my hardware was poor. (no name router, old cables)



Mussels said:


> and thats proving harder than it should be, to get CPU's for around $50-$75 au



Dang it pick up the e1200 from MSY for $65 !


----------



## Silverel (Oct 22, 2008)

Got fresh drivers? I've had weird NIC and onboard LAN problems before that were solved by picking drivers (somewhat compatible) from the list in the Add Hardware Wizard. Not sure why it worked, but sticking on other drivers, having them fail, then reloading the correct ones have solved something like this for me before.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Got fresh drivers? I've had weird NIC and onboard LAN problems before that were solved by picking drivers (somewhat compatible) from the list in the Add Hardware Wizard. Not sure why it worked, but sticking on other drivers, having them fail, then reloading the correct ones have solved something like this for me before.



we tried the ones provided with windows for the giga, and the Nvidia ones for the Nforce onboard.

Pinchy: I've never liked MSY. their website is... well, you know.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2008)

We've managed to fix this problem, by only doing network transfers one way.

If she copies files from over the network, she now gets 12MB/s - at 90-100% CPU usage. If we try and copy files to her PC, it slows to 3MB/s and her CPU lags out.


----------

